# Multiplier-Unlocked Pentium G3258, Core i7-4790K and Core i5-4690K Listed



## btarunr (May 23, 2014)

Several online retailers began listing Intel's next wave of unlocked socket LGA1150 processors, ahead of their June 2014 launches. Among these are the Core i7-4790K, the Core i5-4690K, and the Pentium G3258. The series begins with the i7-4790K and the i5-4690K, which bear an exclusive codename, "Devil's Canyon." These are special hand-picked "Haswell" dies that feature higher voltage limits, and a higher-grade package, with special high-current LGA contact points, and a superior thermal interface material between the die and integrated heatspreader (IHS). 

The i7-4790K is a quad-core chip, featuring HyperThreading (8 logical CPUs), HD 4600 graphics, 8 MB of L3 cache, and clock speeds of 4.10 GHz, with Turbo Boost frequencies of a staggering 4.40 GHz. The i5-4690K, on the other hand, is a quad-core chip that lacks HyperThreading, and features 6 MB of L3 cache, but respectable clock speeds of 3.50 GHz, with 3.90 GHz Turbo Boost. Both chips feature unlocked base-clock multipliers, support for higher memory frequencies, uncore clocks, etc. The Core i7-4790K is priced around US $370, on the stores it's up for pre-order. The i5-4690K, on the other hand, is listed around $250. 






The surprise package here is the new Pentium G3258, which is an "unlocked" chip. The rationale behind launching such a sub-$100 unlocked chip, could have been the fact that 2014 marks the 20th anniversary of Intel's iconic Pentium brand, which made it a household name. The G3258 is based on the "Haswell" silicon, and is a dual-core chip that lacks HyperThreading, Turbo Boost, and AVX instruction-set. It still offers a respectable clock speed of 3.20 GHz, and 3 MB of L3 cache. The chip is priced around $80.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## M0rt (May 23, 2014)

Sign me up, Satan!


----------



## Ronnyv1 (May 23, 2014)

I can't help but feel underwhelmed by their anniversary chip :\


----------



## btarunr (May 23, 2014)

Ronnyv1 said:


> I can't help but feel underwhelmed by their anniversary chip :\



Intel Pentium Pro 20 
22 nm Ivy Bridge-E silicon
8 cores, 12 threads
16 MB L3 cache
Unlocked multiplier
Quad-channel DDR3 IMC
3.20 GHz clock speed with 3.50 GHz Turbo Boost
150W TDP
[/wishful_thinking]


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2014)

btarunr said:


> These are special hand-picked "Haswell" dies that feature higher voltage limits, and a higher-grade package, with special high-current LGA contact points, and a superior thermal interface material between the die and integrated heatspreader (IHS).


It will be interesting to see how well these will overclock...
It's nice to see that Intel may have addressed the thermal interface material issue. We shall see.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

I for one intend to slaughter a G3258, pagan style, but with ice as opposed to fire.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2014)

I'm a little confused, can these new processors be used with Z87 boards or do they only work on z97 boards?


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm a little confused, can these new processors be used with Z87 boards or do they only work on z97 boards?



Everyone is confused about this, it's probably intentional so people just buy Z97. I have no idea. I was under the impression they worked on Z87 and Haswell works on Z97.


----------



## btarunr (May 23, 2014)

M0rt said:


> Sign me up, Satan!



Don't lose faith in Godzilla.


----------



## natr0n (May 23, 2014)

Are these pentiums rejects or not ?


----------



## btarunr (May 23, 2014)

natr0n said:


> Are these pentiums rejects or not ?



They're unlocked, so they should at least be i3-43xx grade.


----------



## brunello (May 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm a little confused, can these new processors be used with Z87 boards or do they only work on z97 boards?



I think that will be like using Ivy Bridge on 6x board, you just need a Bios uptade to support the new sku

Also, those are not new by any mean, just the same silicon as haswell, so it will be crazy if they wont work on 8x board


----------



## btarunr (May 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm a little confused, can these new processors be used with Z87 boards or do they only work on z97 boards?



Intel said Devil's Canyon will be Z97-exclusive. Haven't seen any Z87 board with those two chips in CPU support list. They support i7-4790 non-K.


----------



## bjones371 (May 23, 2014)

I've heard a couple of rumours about these - one is that Z87 boards will support these DC chips with an upgrade to the firmware/BIOS, and another is that these chips will only be paper released in June, with a retail release not coming until September, which will be very disappointing if true!

EDIT: Added a source: http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34809-devil’s-canyon-launch-rumoured-for-computex


----------



## buildzoid (May 23, 2014)

brunello said:


> I think that will be like using Ivy Bridge on 6x board, you just need a Bios uptade to support the new sku
> 
> Also, those are not new by any mean, just the same silicon as haswell, so it will be crazy if they wont work on 8x board



I read that these won't have the FIVR so that motherboards play a more important role when OCing the CPU. So it is very possible that only a few Z87 boards will work with these new chips because most Z87 boards require the FIVR.


----------



## Lu(ky (May 23, 2014)

I have read allot from this site and he seems like he knows what's going on but his site says the DEVIL'S CAYNON is only a paper launch for JUNE 2 and will not be SOLD tell SEPTEMBER.. ----> S O U R C E


----------



## bogami (May 23, 2014)

Increase in the price of a little a better thermal paste is not justified .Certainly will be better to  cool the processor without top cover first tests showed no noteworthy improvement and unlock a multiplier is no longer cost . Since it is K model is not that worth mentioning. 3D tranzistors but did not show progress .
lack of competition allows behave more like a pig with puppies .
Without the protective cover will definitely be colder .I think I'll wait for Broadwell.


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2014)

Ronnyv1 said:


> I can't help but feel underwhelmed by their anniversary chip :\



Underwhelmed by what? It's like every other K CPU, it can overclock. Other than that, it's like every other Pentium.

...and how can you complain about an overclockable Pentium? It's like an i3 that would be unlocked, I think there is more of a market for something like that than you think.


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2014)

bogami said:


> Increase in the price of a little a better thermal paste is not justified .Certainly will be better to  cool the processor without top cover first tests showed no noteworthy improvement and unlock a multiplier is no longer cost . Since it is K model is not that worth mentioning. 3D tranzistors but did not show progress .
> lack of competition allows behave more like a pig with puppies .
> Without the protective cover will definitely be colder .I think I'll wait for Broadwell.



You miss the point, this is a reform meant to overclock like gods canyon! 

Because we all know Haswell was pretty poor in those respects!

I see it as Intel listens to enthusiasts!


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I see it as Intel listens to enthusiasts!



By charging us more for what we had in the first place


----------



## Sempron Guy (May 23, 2014)

I'm gonna get me one of those pentiums


----------



## buildzoid (May 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> By charging us more for what we had in the first place


Except that Sandy Bridges' OC capabilities were an accident.


----------



## jigar2speed (May 23, 2014)

Just order i5 4670 and i read this ...


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> By charging us more for what we had in the first place



Depends on how well these puppies can oc! And tbh the price isn't that far off the 4770K 




buildzoid said:


> Except that Sandy Bridges' OC capabilities were an accident.




It'll be good to see what happens when they intentionally do it!


----------



## ssdpro (May 23, 2014)

If the info other sites are reporting of Devil's Canyon paper launch in June and availability in September Z97 drops a nice big pile in the bed.  I don't know of anyone that didn't want to specifically match Z97 with a DC CPU and now waiting 4 more months will have people looking at what else is nearby.... Skylake, Haswell-E etc.  

Z97 and DC were always on shaky ground - seems like a quick stop gap to help motherboard manufacturers have something to sell this year.  Z87 had something new - 6 SATA 6Gb/s ports and refined USB 3.0 over the USB 3.0 bugfest in Z77.


----------



## sweet (May 23, 2014)

bogami said:


> Increase in the price of a little a better thermal paste is not justified .Certainly will be better to  cool the processor without top cover first tests showed no noteworthy improvement and unlock a multiplier is no longer cost . Since it is K model is not that worth mentioning. 3D tranzistors but did not show progress .
> lack of competition allows behave more like a pig with puppies .
> Without the protective cover will definitely be colder .I think I'll wait for Broadwell.



With better pin material and some work transfered to z97, those new Haswell will definitely clock better than your nake chip. However, I second that intel should have done it in the first release of Haswell


----------



## Hood (May 23, 2014)

I think it will debut as stated on June 2, because a 3 month delay would put it too close to Broadwell and Haswell-E, and nobody would buy it.  Maybe Intel generated the delay rumor to keep interest high - when they come in June the relief at not having to wait will hopefully (for Intel) cause massive orders, sell-outs, back orders, and price gouging, all of which generate more free publicity.  Not that Intel needs any...


----------



## Cruise51 (May 23, 2014)

Yay! Imma get a pentium and OC the shi7 out of that like the old days


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (May 23, 2014)

Men. Costs more to do what sandy bridge already did several years ago. I have a 3570k and see no reason the DC i5 should be $30 more than the ivy k series i5. And I'll guess that there won't be much of a performance difference, given that the 6 year old i7 920 can still play anything out today just fine...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 23, 2014)

sweet said:


> With better pin material and *some work transfered to z97*, those new Haswell will definitely clock better than your nake chip. However, I second that intel should have done it in the first release of Haswell



What do you mean with that? Same socket, same CPU core, same VRM topology. Nothing is transferred back to chipset or motherboard.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 23, 2014)

$80 for a potentially 4.5Ghz chip? Casual computers has never been so cheap so fast.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 23, 2014)

I am interested in the whole overclocking of these chips.  If at least the top 2 hit 5ghz that will be more than impressive, but imagine if the Pentium can (Without extreme binning of course).  That will be beyond cool (Or hot in this case )


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2014)

The Pentium is exciting because there is no AVX, meaning the heat issues that were reported when Haswell launched...are gone. If this allows the chips to scale higher...that would be nice. However...

I can't get too excited. I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 23, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> The Pentium is exciting because there is no AVX, meaning the heat issues that were reported when Haswell launched...are gone. If this allows the chips to scale higher...that would be nice. However...
> 
> I can't get too excited. I don't want to be disappointed.


So then, lets crank that multiplier up!


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> The Pentium is exciting because there is no AVX, meaning the heat issues that were reported when Haswell launched...are gone. If this allows the chips to scale higher...that would be nice. However...
> 
> I can't get too excited. I don't want to be disappointed.



Nothing has been more disappointing than the lack of overclockable low-end components from Intel though. I miss overclocking Celerons, damn it! 

Side note: Does this mean you need a nice motherboard to overclock your cheap CPU? 
That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> That's a rhetorical question.



The scary part is that many don't understand how that all works. So while it might be rhetorical for you...


----------



## midnightoil (May 23, 2014)

Hood said:


> I think it will debut as stated on June 2, because a 3 month delay would put it too close to Broadwell and Haswell-E, and nobody would buy it.  Maybe Intel generated the delay rumor to keep interest high - when they come in June the relief at not having to wait will hopefully (for Intel) cause massive orders, sell-outs, back orders, and price gouging, all of which generate more free publicity.  Not that Intel needs any...



Desktop enthusiast Broadwell is still 12 months away (May or June 2015).    Even if DC availability is September, that's still 8 or 9 months until Broadwell, and that's assuming it won't be pushed back further.  DC is the back up plan to sell high premium chips below HEDT, since 14nm has been heavily delayed.


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2014)

That pentium with a cheap z97 might be fun.


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> That pentium with a cheap z97 might be fun.


It would be nice if you didn't need a motherboard that was going to cost more than the CPU though. That's what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> It would be nice if you didn't need a motherboard that was going to cost more than the CPU though. That's what I was trying to get at.


I agree. I have not looked at z97 motherboards, so I was assuming one could get one for about the same price. Looking on newegg just now, asrock has the cheapest option at $100. I would like to see a lower priced board in the $60-$80 range personally. A good sale though could put a motherboard at that price. With time prices will fall too, and possibly cheaper options as more models are made.


----------



## MikeMurphy (May 24, 2014)

This will be a perfect chip for most applications.  I just hope they aren't released in limited quantities.

Finally a use for those stock heatsinks bundled with most quadcores.


----------



## TheHunter (May 24, 2014)

btarunr said:


> Intel said Devil's Canyon will be Z97-exclusive. Haven't seen any Z87 board with those two chips in CPU support list. They support i7-4790 non-K.



Intel said or those China leaks aka Vr-zone Expreview and alike?

Ps some mobo manufacturers didnt specifically mention 4790K, because there was no real info about 4790K yet (early February 2014) or they would probably face charges from Intel.



What intel said was this, nvm this Haswell refresh.
Broadwell is going to enable 2 different kinds of devices, one you can plug the chips directly into existing systems (Z87) and second we will have brand new systems (z97) with a broad new range of fanless designs..

This info was released behind closed doors back in September 2013, no sign of Z97 yet, then 3-4 months later (~ December 2013) VR-zone or was it Expreview shows up with news saying Z87 is dead no Broadwell support and what not..










At ~ 22-23second mark

Directly from Intel CEO mouth, or are you calling him a liar now? 


I don't trust anything vr-zone or expreview at this point anymore. All they did was make some extra traffic @ their sites..

Just wait, you will see all it takes is IMEI firmware bios update.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 24, 2014)

Only official word is Broadwell needs Z97.  I see, nor have heard, any reason why Devil's Canyon  wouldn't be supported by Z87.  Heck, Devil's Canyon is still same Haswell Refresh part. 

You just can't put it in official support list when it is not even out yet, can you? Besides, those CPU support lists are always updated with some delay.


----------



## TheHunter (May 24, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Only official word is Broadwell needs Z97.



Yeah, but Z87 is still supported with updated Intel Management Engine firmware, see video above. Ok he didnt say specifically how, but current Z87 got IME firmware update to be compatible for 4th gen refresh, I assume Broadwell should get the same update or maybe current IMEI update will be good enough.
*That video was shot back in September 2013 no sign of new systems yet, ie Z97.


Of course they're not gonna say that out loud, they need to sell some Z97 first.


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Yeah, but Z87 is still supported with updated Intel Management Engine firmware, see video above. Ok he didnt say specifically how, but current Z87 got IME firmware update to be compatible for 4th gen refresh, I assume Broadwell should get the same update or maybe current IMEI update will be good enough.
> *That video was shot back in September 2013 no sign of new systems yet, ie Z97.
> 
> 
> Of course they're not gonna say that out loud, they need to sell some Z97 first.










http://vr-zone.com/articles/intels-9-series-will-support-broadwell/53203.html


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 24, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Yeah, but Z87 is still supported with updated Intel Management Engine firmware, see video above. Ok he didnt say specifically how, but current Z87 got IME firmware update to be compatible for 4th gen refresh, I assume Broadwell should get the same update or maybe current IMEI update will be good enough.
> *That video was shot back in September 2013 no sign of new systems yet, ie Z97.
> 
> 
> Of course they're not gonna say that out loud, they need to sell some Z97 first.



I don't speculate. I only say what manufacturer's tell me. 

Directly from MSI:


----------



## TheHunter (May 24, 2014)

^
Yes maybe with MSI, but that still doesnt confirm it wont work with other manufacturers.. Unless that Intel CEO trolled, but why would he?


cadaveca said:


> http://vr-zone.com/articles/intels-9-series-will-support-broadwell/53203.html




Like I said, I dont trust VR-zone at this point.

So you say that INTEL ceo was bs when he said you can plug the chip into existing systems? by existing systems Im 100% sure he meant Z87 mobos since there was no Z97 yet in early September..
Why would he say that then?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 24, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> ^
> Yes maybe with MSI, but that still doesnt confirm it wont work with other manufacturers.. Unless that Intel CEO trolled, but why would he?
> 
> So you say that INTEL ceo was bs when he said you can plug the chip into existing systems? by existing systems Im 100% sure he meant Z87 mobos since there was no Z97 yet in early September..
> Why would he say that then?



It is not bs. Yes, you will be able to plug broadwell in to existing systems. When you can actually buy them... 

I really can't, and won't, start trying to interpret the exact meaning of those words. They are so broad, pun intended, that they can mean anything. I can only say what Intel & motherboard manufacturers give as technical documents. No bullshit there. 100% facts. And they don't look too promising for general compatibility with Broadwell & Z87.


----------



## TheHunter (May 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> It is not bs. Yes, you will be able to plug broadwell in to existing systems. When you can actually buy them...
> 
> I really can't, and won't, start trying to interpret the exact meaning of those words. They are so broad, pun intended, that they can mean anything. I can only say what Intel & motherboard manufacturers give as technical documents. No bullshit there. 100% facts. And they don't look too promising for general compatibility with Broadwell & Z87.



Well they planed to release it 2014,  so back in September 2013 it was logical he meant Z87 as existing  systems and then new systems as Z97. 

Z100 is for skylake  & DDR4.


Yeah I guess we will just have to wait and see when Broadwell gets released..


----------



## btarunr (May 26, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> At ~ 22-23second mark
> 
> Directly from Intel CEO mouth, or are you calling him a liar now?



I didn't hear the CEO say "Devil's Canyon." Core i7-4790 (non-K) is "Haswell Refresh," and very much supported on 8-series chipset motherboards. That wasn't my contention. It was "Devil's Canyon," which isn't the same product (enhanced die, different package, different on-package electricals, different TIM, etc.)


----------



## ViperXTR (May 26, 2014)

an unlocked i3 might have been more interesting


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 26, 2014)

btarunr said:


> I didn't hear the CEO say "Devil's Canyon." Core i7-4790 (non-K) is "Haswell Refresh," and very much supported on 8-series chipset motherboards. That wasn't my contention. It was "Devil's Canyon," which isn't the same product (enhanced die, different package, different on-package electricals, different TIM, etc.)



What do you mean "enhanced die" or different on-package electricals? Source?

All I hear is binned ASIC, better TIM and better package. Nothing more.

Btw Devil's Canyon is Haswell Refresh part. K-series unlocked one.


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

btarunr said:


> I didn't hear the CEO say "Devil's Canyon." Core i7-4790 (non-K) is "Haswell Refresh," and very much supported on 8-series chipset motherboards. That wasn't my contention. It was "Devil's Canyon," which isn't the same product (enhanced die, different package, different on-package electricals, different TIM, etc.)



Well nvm DC for a second , I was showing that video regarding Broadwell back in September 2013, guess he didnt know about DC yet or they didnt have any plans for it at that time.



Now in March 2014 Intel  said they used DC name because next 4th gen didnt sound so good and they decided to name it DC (even had a voting contest) while its still same old Haswell underneath with yeah better thermals. They used Z97 to pair them so it wouldnt look so empty with just a new cpu.










Then someone asked will Broadwell be compatible with both z87 & z97, she repeated his question and was about to confirm it, but the stuttered and asked her team, I think she knew the answer all along, but didnt want to make a scene.
I mean why would that Intel CEO said Broadwell will work on both back in 2013 and now all the sudden not anymore..

Imo they need to sell them new z97 chipsets after all or there would be mass market overflow with sata express & m2 and they dont want that..



For current C2Q etc users its a perfect time to upgrade now, no doubt.
I was in the same boat last year still had a Q9450 for over 4years but I just couldnt wait any longer.


It would be nice if I could stick in Broadwell K, but this 4770k @ 4.7ghz looks overkill for the next 2-3years anyway 


Skylake DT with DDR4 and Z100 chipset seems like a more reasonable upgrade in the distant future.


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

Ok not really OT but anyway,

ladies and Gentlemen I give you Haswell-E, 8 core only for X version...


----------



## Roboyt0 (May 29, 2014)

The temperatures for Ivy and Haswell are actually not due to poor thermal paste.  Delidding the CPU reduces temperatures because it eliminates the gap, caused by the glue, between the IHS and the CPU die.  Intel's thermal paste is actually a fair performer, beating Noctua NT-H1 in the post found below.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34053183&postcount=566

Sandy Bridge performed so well because solder was used between the CPU die and IHS.  People who upgrade to Coolaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra, liquid metal thermal material, get temps similar to Sandy Bridge on their Ivy/Haswell chips.  Haswell will always run hotter due to the voltage regulators, this can't be changed.  

It will be interesting to see what trick Intel has up their sleeve for Devil's Canyon...hopefully they don't use a name like that and let everyone down.


----------



## Aquinus (May 30, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Ok not really OT but anyway,
> 
> ladies and Gentlemen I give you Haswell-E, 8 core only for X version...




I'm glad that they're introducing a lower cost 6-core CPU but I don't like the gimped PCI-E root hub and the lack of a 4c/8t option. Despite everyone wanting more cores, I think that for most people a 4c CPU would be fine and if the only real reason you're getting the platform is for the PCI-E lanes, you're getting seriously screwed.


----------

